# Gunsmith: said I am loading my Remington 1100 wrong.HELP



## DebsMamaDawg (Dec 29, 2008)

When I load my shotgun, I put one in the bottom, and chamber it into the gun and then load the rest into the bottom. The problem I have is that when I shoot, the shell ejects, but the next one jams.
Deb


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

that's how I load mine. try a different brand of shell


----------



## DebsMamaDawg (Dec 29, 2008)

I went on remington site and found that they recommend putting first shell into the side register and then the rest into the bottom. 
Thanks for responding. 
I'm going to go out tomorrow and use up a box of shells and then if one jams, take it back to to the gunsmith and ask him why this is happening. He implied that I needed to get to know my gun better...hmm.
Deb


----------



## willforu1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Deb

I cant imagine why that would make a difference? All I know is that I had an 11-48 with a myriad of problems for over 25 years. I took it to a gunsmith and it still didn't work. I found a certified Remington repair shop and 53$ later it was finally fixed. A good cleaning and deburing could be in order. My problem was a broken shell latch.


----------



## DebsMamaDawg (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks. I'm hopin that after tomorrow I will be closer to an answer. I did read afew times that cleaning by someone good & thorough can make a difference. So I've got the plan. & now I need the person. To get it done.
Deb


----------



## willforu1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes, a gun smith will break the action down and clean it in areas that I wouldn't nearl get at for a normal cleaning. Again, I would go on the Remington web site and look for a certified Remington repair shop in your area. Hopefully a different gun smith won't be so condescending.


----------



## eddennis (Feb 22, 2010)

I really don't think you can load it wrong, unless you put a shell in the magazine backwards then put one in correctly behind it. The 1100 is a great gun but keeping it clean is a sure means of maximizing performance. Cycling is done by the expanding gas when a shell is fired. If you gun is hanging it's because not enough gas is getting to the piston to push it back fast and far enough. This is more than likely caused by one of three things: 1. Firing very low powered shells 2. Dirty gas ports. 3. Missing or worn out O ring. I would check the ports first. This is easily done. Remove the barrel from the gun by unscrewing the magazine cap. Slide off the forearm. Now cock the gun and gently pull the barrel forward. It will come right off. Look at the underside of the barrel, where the cast ring that fits around the magazine is fastened to the barrel - shine a light into the inside of this ring and you should see two small holes inside the ring that connect with the barrel. These holes are the ports that vent the gas to the piston that opens the action which ejects and loads your shells. If these poets become blocked, your gun won't work. Get a pipe cleaner and put some hopps solvent on it and clean out the holes real good. ALSO, when you removed the barrel you should see a black or silver rubber band (O Ring) in a small groove in the magazine tube. When these O Rings get old they will cause the problem you are describing as old O Rings let too much gas escape. When an 1100 won't cycle, 99% of the time it's because not enough gas is flowing in the system. A gun with a good O Ring and clean ports will cycle about any kind of shell. Sometimes though you can get
bad ammunition (loaded light). If the light loads you are using won't cycle, try light loads from Remington. Good Luck


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

That may be the best first post ever. He is spot on with everything he said. Welcome to NoDak outdoors - we need about a thousand more just like you.


----------

